# Alpinestars Al-Mega w/ Manitou fork issues



## jackh70 (Oct 21, 2006)

I've been wanting to get into riding for awhile, but have not taken that first step until recently. A neighbor was getting ready for a garage sale and gave me a bike. It turned out to be an Alpinestars Al-Mega DX which seems to be a pretty decent bike from what I've seen on here, even though it is considered "Vintage, retro, classic". (My wife says it suits me.  )

My problem is with the Manitou 3 shocks. They are bottomed out and shot. I've been doing some reading on here and it seems that they are pretty much irrepairable since the elastomers aren't made anymore. So I guess I will just have to replace them.

My question is can I just replace the shocks or do I have to replace the whole fork assembly? Either way, what am I looking for? Size? Traval? Whatever? And what would be a good replacement? I am a total noob to this so I have no idea where to start or what to look for.

I've done a little looking and have noticed that forks and shocks can get quite pricey. I'd really like to stay under $200 max. Is that even possible and still get something decent?

Thanks for any help you guys can offer.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

whole fork assembly... if shopping ebay, find something with a 1 1/4 steerer diameter as that's what Alpinestars frames called for (unless the previous owner resorted to headtube reducers to fit a 1 1/8 headset and fork/stem). 

If you cannot find a 1 1/4 steerer fork, you need to find the 1 1/4 to 1 1/8 headtube reducers to fit a smaller diameter steerer, headset and stem. Mega frames had pretty steep geometry and short wheelbases so a taller suspension fork (up to about 4" travel) really doesn't upset the handling all that much compared to other frames of that vintage.
I've run a 4" travel Noleen MegaAir with my TiMega and it steered fine for technical/narrow singletrack.


----------



## jackh70 (Oct 21, 2006)

Cool. Thanks for the help.

I've been looking on ebay and it seems like 1 1/4" forks are hard to come by. If I went with a 1 1/8" with reducers, I guess I would also have to change out my headset and stem?


----------



## jackh70 (Oct 21, 2006)

Also, what would it take to go to a threadless fork? Would I just have to change out the headset or would it also affect the stem?

Would there be any disadvantage or reason not to switch to say a 1 1/8" threadless fork from a 1 1/4" threaded?


----------



## Arran (Jan 27, 2006)

jackh70 said:


> Also, what would it take to go to a threadless fork? Would I just have to change out the headset or would it also affect the stem?
> 
> Would there be any disadvantage or reason not to switch to say a 1 1/8" threadless fork from a 1 1/4" threaded?


No disadvantage at all. In fact you'd be able to find a far superior 1 1/8" headset because it's the current standard (1 1/4" went out with the Ark).

Going to a 1 1/8" setup (threadless or not) would necessitate a new headset, stem and bars ebcause Alpinestars used a 28.6mm diameter bar/stem combo. The standards are now 25.4 and 31.8mm (1" & 1 1/2").

If you want to flog the ol' horse i'd follow D8's advise and look for a 1 1/8" fork with 3-4" of travel, a headset, stem and suitable bar , get someone to make you a pair of 1 1/2" => 1 1/2" reducer cups and go riding.

Personally that seems like a hell of a lot of work to get an ill performing museum piece back on the trail (please don't be offended, I have an Almega DX myself so am speaking from experience!). The front derailleur will never work properly and you may have a heart attack the first downhill you encounter (read; ridiculously twitchy handling => hence D8's suggestion). Also, it'll probably break. Mine had a split head tube when I got it. Love the bike to look at, not so to ride.

If you do decide to go the 1 1/8" option can you please advise the length of the redundant stem? I may like to purchase it from you!

Best of luck,

Arran.


----------



## jackh70 (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks for the encouragement there Arran! :thumbsup: 

Actually I'm beginning to kind of come to the same conclusion. Just got back from the lbs. Basically found out what you just said. They can order a rockshox RST Omega for about $200, plus a new headset ($20ish), plus a stem (also $20ish) and now I find out I would also need handlebars too (didn't know that one!). Heck, they had some decent Giants there for $350! 

I did have an offer to trade my Manitou forks for a 1 1/4" Rockshox Mag. Still working out the details and now not really sure it would be worth going through all that.

So what is an Almega worth?  Or would it be better to maybe just part it out to all you vintage guys? 

Btw: Dude, that's my bike!!!!


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

If its intact other than the fork guts, a couple hundred maybe. The easier solution is just to fit a rigid fork to the thing. Still see 1 1/4" rigid forks on ebay and many larger/older bike stores will probably have them collecting dust in the basements and be thankful to sell them cheap.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

If you wanna flog something, go buy an ad in the classifieds like everyone else has to, don't just revive a year plus old thread to try and advertise it for free.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

DeeEight said:


> If you wanna flog something, go buy an ad in the classifieds like everyone else has to, don't just revive a year plus old thread to try and advertise it for free.


Thanks KR. :thumbsup:


----------

